# Streamripper bekommt Access Forbidden

## Vortex375

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade vergeblich den Realmedia Stream von www.gong.fm aufzuzeichnen.

Leider gibt mit streamripper immer nur folgende Meldung:

```

Connecting...

error -56 [HTTP:403 - Access Forbidden (try changing the UserAgent)]

bye..

shutting down

```

Mit mplayer (und realplayer natürlich) lässt sich der Stream ohne probleme abspielen.

Welchen UserAgent soll ich denn angeben??

Achja: Ich kenn mich da nicht so wirklich aus. Ist es denn strafbar Internetstreams auf diese Weise aufzuzeichnen?

Wäre ja unlogisch, denn einfach so darf man Radio ja auch aufnehmen und Streamripper macht das ganze ja nur "etwas" komfortabler.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir mit dem Problem helfen (oder mich über meine Rechte aufklären  :Wink:  ).

----------

## marc

Lesen; Lesen; Lesen;

http://213.200.64.229/freestream/download/faq/

http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/faq.php

----------

## Vortex375

Naja in diesem Fall hab ich wohl Pech....

verdammtes Real Media  :Sad: 

----------

## caraboides

wenn mplayer geht, einfach die ausgabe von mplayer umleiten:

 mplayer -vo help

----------

